# When to test



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,
I'm going slightly   ! I had the iui done on 23rd feb. I was told to test two weeks later, I was wondering what date this is? I have had sore bbs for a week. on day 7 I had awful sharp pain like I get prior to period but then it Went the next day. I'm now having pains like I'm going to start my period. This 2ww is absolutely awful. I keep looking on internet every 5 mins!! Has anyone tested early?


Thanks ladies


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Anj*, I'd test on Sunday, that will be 14 days after so should be a true result. 
Best of luck to you. X


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Anj - I agree Sunday should give you a realistic result and don't be worried about the "period pains" you get those with a bfp too!


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies
I will wait until Sunday which at the moment seems ages away!
Good luck to u all too xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

I make it the 9th as Feb only had 28days so 14days after transfer would be the 9th but you'd probably get an accurate reading on a pee stick a day or two before  

Good luck   hope it's a BFP


Electra x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Electra 
Good luck to you too and let's hope us ladies finally have our dreams xx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Thank you pet   feeling pretty rough atm hoping it's a good sign


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope it is for you too, I wish that there was a specific sign that let us know we were pregnant...maybe if our toes glowed in the dark for a couple of days     


Xx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)




----------

